# So-Jo natural pet food????



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Help...I am struggling again with food for Kissi...
She has been on Natural Balance for about 1 year with very good results.
No tear staining and almost no bouts of IBD (and she has been off meds). Natural Balance has changed their duck & potato formula and they have also changed the mfg. plant that they use. Not a good thing for Kissi. I spoke with a speciality store in my area and their recommendation is So-Jo Natural Pet Food. Does anyone know anything about this food??? Has anyone tried it with good or bad results?? They have a grain free dehydrated base that you add your own choice of protein to. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine has tried it but would not touch it. To me, it smells like powdered chicken noodle soup. My malt eats dehydrated raw kibble. mydogeatswell.com


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply... I am trying to find something that is readily available in my area and So-Jo was recommended. What brand of dehydrated kibble do you feed?
Is it a complete mix...the So-Jo has to be soaked in water and you add your own protien source??? I have to find something healthier for Kissi and I really don't want to "home cook" because I am afraid I would not get the ratio of necessary nutrients right so the freeze dried stuff sound like a good alternative for me. (BTW... I tried your link and it wouldn't work for me.)
Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Out of all the mix-ins, I like Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl the best. All you have to do is add a protein and some oil, and you are ready to go.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kissi's Mom said:


> Thanks for the reply... I am trying to find something that is readily available in my area and So-Jo was recommended. What brand of dehydrated kibble do you feed?
> Is it a complete mix...the So-Jo has to be soaked in water and you add your own protien source??? I have to find something healthier for Kissi and I really don't want to "home cook" because I am afraid I would not get the ratio of necessary nutrients right so the freeze dried stuff sound like a good alternative for me. (BTW... I tried your link and it wouldn't work for me.)
> Linda


I love the dehydrated raw food that I use because it is dehydrated crunchy kibble. The only downfall is that is only comes in beef. I rotate my foods every 2 months. I use Cani-source dehydrated raw which is made in Quebec, Canada and I also use Acana and Merrick canned.
Love your malt's name---so adorable!
Also, the dehydrated raw that I use is complete. Nothing to add.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Linda, 

I rotate through Dr. Harveys, Honest Kitchen Preference and the Sojo's that you add meat to. My dogs like it very much and don't have any problems with it. If you can't get a sample from local store call the company they will send you some. 

All three of these foods are very good so whichever you wind up using should be fine.


----------

